# 4ohm Receiver 5.1 with HDMI



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought i would make a different topic for this, since it was all getting a bit cluttered. Basically, I am considering selling my 607 Onkyo and buying an amplifier which has the capacity to drive 4Ohm loads. Im told that my current amplifier will most likely not be able to cope.

I need it to have HDMI inputs and video switching, with 5.1 capability. I paid £220 for my Onkyo. I know this next amp will be more expensive, but id like to keep the costs down if possible.

Can anyone recommend me an amp?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

THX certified receivers are required to be stable when driving speakers that are less than 4 Ohms, so that would be one place to start. 

My personal experience is with Marantz. My NR1501 has no problems driving 4 Ohm speakers, for what that's worth, although it isn't THX certified. It has plenty of HDMI inputs and decodes 7.1 HD audio from them.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That's not exactly true. It may be true now, but I have a Marantz SR-18 and my 4 Ohm Magnepans killed it. Blew up the output transistors on two channels. It is THX certified, albeit a bit older now.

The manual says 6 Ohms minimum and they mean it. Even the Marantz separates amps I looked at as a replacement were 6 Ohm minimums. Again, this was a few years ago.

Now I have the SR-18 driving an Outlaw Audio 5 channel amp (i.e. using the Receiver as a preamp). The Outlaw has had no trouble with the 4 Ohm load. Not sure if they are available on the other side of the pond.

I do believe Onkyo has some 4 Ohm capable receivers, though, they are just at the higher end.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

My onkyo amp has a setting for 4Ohm, just people dont seem to think it will cope. Infact people are saying even the 807 apparently isnt very good with 4ohm.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Would the Pioneer Elite VSX-23 be a good choice?


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Also, if I got my hands on a onkyo like the 806 would this be able to handle the 4ohm speakers, since its THX ultra 2?

Is the 806 better than the 807 in the respect that the 807 isnt THX ultra 2, so may not have the same power handling?


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Can I also have anyones opinion on the Onkyo 875, if that could drive 4ohm loads comfortably.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Anthony said:


> That's not exactly true. It may be true now, but I have a Marantz SR-18 and my 4 Ohm Magnepans killed it. Blew up the output transistors on two channels. It is THX certified, albeit a bit older now.
> 
> The manual says 6 Ohms minimum and they mean it. Even the Marantz separates amps I looked at as a replacement were 6 Ohm minimums. Again, this was a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Hello,
The thing with the Maggies is most of their models go far below 4 ohms while being 4 ohm rated. Maggies are a brutal load much like my Martin Logan's. I used to own an SR-19EX that I loved. Marantz's Reference AVR's were some of the most attractive modern AVR's ever made IMO.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Onkyo amps 807 and above should have no problems running 4ohm speakers, I have always set my speakers to small for 5.1 even when I had floor standers and crossed over at 80hz which should take some of the strain off the amps as the sub can handle all frequencies <80hz.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Im looking to return my 607 and buy a refurbished 807, at least then it will have more chance with the 4ohm and if there is a problem then I have the preouts.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

More power is always better than less and you have far more chance of damaging speakers with under powered amps, and with pre outs you always have the option of upgrading with separate multichannel power amps :T


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

I would agree with going for a separate multichannel powere amp,
The problem is I don't think the 607 has pre outs

I know that when my 705 didn't seem to drive my 4 ohm towers as easily as I wanted I found a used Rotel 1075 power amp (local sale) to use........ now everything is copacetic

What is your budget??? 
If you have enough budget I would definitely check out separates, this will give more flexibility when choosing a power amp to drive 4 ohm speakers


----------

